# USD vs. EURO



## obiwan (4 January 2005)

there is a clear trend move here. Is anyone trading this ? how are you doing it and how is it going ??


----------



## DTM (4 January 2005)

*Re: USD vs EURO*

Hi Obi

I thought that you were against trading


----------



## obiwan (4 January 2005)

*Re: USD vs EURO*

yes I think it is a waste of money, doesn't mean I don't find it interesting


----------



## tech/a (5 January 2005)

*Re: USD vs EURO*

Not trading it but had a technical look.


----------



## tech/a (5 January 2005)

*Re: USD vs EURO*



			
				obiwan said:
			
		

> yes I think it is a waste of money, doesn't mean I don't find it interesting
> 
> *If you had or ever find a way to turn a consistent profit then trading would no longer be to you a waste of money in your veiw,I would suggest.
> See I have a problem with most "advisors" in the industry------They themselves are looking for answers.They have nett worths far less than most of their clients.How can they be in the position to advise anyone.
> ...




tech/a


----------



## markrmau (5 January 2005)

*Re: USD vs EURO*

Out of interest how do you come up with 1.315 as being bearish? 

I personally think the usd sell off was overdone. However china may yet surprise us by changing the yuan peg.


----------



## tech/a (5 January 2005)

*Re: USD vs EURO*

Mark its a very quick analysis I havent even looked at other timeframe charts.
But quickly.$1.315 is roughly the low of the consolidation (The Box).It amy trade to there but if it goes lower then a defined retracement will be in place.
Lower highs if they are made would help confirm.

Im not saying that the whole USD/EURO would then be in a bear trend just bearish.

Frankly I exect a range.After all thats what charts do most of the time.


----------

